# 55 gallon drum smoker build



## thecrev1778 (Jul 15, 2014)

I have gotten my hands on a couple of drums, a 55 and a 30 gallon. I am planning to build a horizontal offset reverse flow smoker using the 30 gal drum as the firebox and the 55 as the cooking space looking for any tips and pointers you fellow smokers may have. Not opposed to people sharing full out plans or pics of their own builds


----------



## rob sicc (Jul 22, 2014)

I am interested in this as well.  I'm looking forward to seeing what you get.  I can tell you that you will probably need this in some way to help with leaks.  I bought a vertical smoker and I was told in the reviews that the doors leak.  good luck.


----------

